# Sixers Fact or Fiction



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We've all been pretty bored for the past few weeks and there hasn't been much news on the Sixers and I doubt there will be until the preseason begins so let's play a game. We can continue the game through the whole season and more if we want. 

The rules are simple. Type anything about the Sixers and let the person after you decide whether it will be fact or fiction. I'll start it off...




Allen Iverson is the greatest Sixers player in franchise history.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> We've all been pretty bored for the past few weeks and there hasn't been much news on the Sixers and I doubt there will be until the preseason begins so let's play a game. We can continue the game through the whole season and more if we want.
> 
> The rules are simple. Type anything about the Sixers and let the person after you decide whether it will be fact or fiction. I'll start it off...
> 
> ...


 Fiction. Wilt Chamberlin or Charles Barkley. AI is right there though.

Jeff Hornacek was the most complete SG in Sixers franchise history


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Fiction. Wilt Chamberlin or Charles Barkley. AI is right there though.
> 
> Jeff Hornacek was the most complete SG in Sixers franchise history


Fiction. I'd give it to Chet Walker or Hal Greer, since to my knowledge they were interchangable in 67.

The Sixers are the third greatest franchise of all time, behind the Lakers and Celtics.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

The Effin One said:


> Fiction. I'd give it to Chet Walker or Hal Greer, since to my knowledge they were interchangable in 67.
> 
> The Sixers are the third greatest franchise of all time, behind the Lakers and Celtics.


Fiction. The Bulls have won 6 titles and are #3 all-time.

Dana Barros made the All Star Team playing for the Sixers.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> Fiction. The Bulls have won 6 titles and are #3 all-time.
> 
> Dana Barros made the All Star Team playing for the Sixers.


I don't think that is the type of statement used in a fact/fiction thread; this is more like a true or false question, not so much an opinion on whether something is fact or not.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> Fiction. The Bulls have won 6 titles and are #3 all-time.
> 
> Dana Barros made the All Star Team playing for the Sixers.


Fact. (I think in the 94-95 season)

Larry Brown helped the Sixers more than he hurt the Sixers.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Fact. (I think in the 94-95 season)
> 
> Larry Brown helped the Sixers more than he hurt the Sixers.


 False he set the franchise back for the foreseeable future.

Clarance Weatherspoon was a slam dunk contest finalist?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

edit


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> False he set the franchise back for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Clarance Weatherspoon was a slam dunk contest finalist?


Fact. (1993)

Moses Malone's number should be retired.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Ras said:


> I don't think that is the type of statement used in a fact/fiction thread; this is more like a true or false question, not so much an opinion on whether something is fact or not.


 :whoknows:


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Fact. (1993)
> 
> Moses Malone's number should be retired.


Fact. He was a very important part of the Sixers title run in '83 and playoff pushes during that era. Was one of the top 5 centers during his time, which was a great time for big men. 


The trade for Dikembe Mutumbo during the playoff push in 2000-2001 was better for the Sixers than the Hawks.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Mattjb34 said:


> Fact. He was a very important part of the Sixers title run in '83 and playoff pushes during that era. Was one of the top 5 centers during his time, which was a great time for big men.
> 
> 
> The trade for Dikembe Mutumbo during the playoff push in 2000-2001 was better for the Sixers than the Hawks.


Fact. Theo didn't help them at all.

BEEZ is a *****. :biggrin:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Fact. Theo didn't help them at all.
> 
> BEEZ is a *****. :biggrin:


 Fact..... I always back down from my wife.

Johnny Dawkins was an all-star as a Sixer


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Fact..... I always back down from my wife.
> 
> Johnny Dawkins was an all-star as a Sixer


Fiction.

Kyle Korver is the best three point shooting Sixer ever.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Come on now of course that's fact under O'Brien he broke the sixers season record for most made three's.

Now if Korver can become a three or two-dimesional player, we have a future.

Fact or Fiction:The sixers would be better off without King's arrogance to spend money?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Come on now of course that's fact under O'Brien he broke the sixers season record for most made three's.
> 
> Now if Korver can become a three or two-dimesional player, we have a future.
> 
> Fact or Fiction:The sixers would be better off without King's arrogance to spend money?


Fiction. Players don't want to come to Philly unless they get paid well.

Fact or Fiction: Allen Iverson has the third highest scoring average in NBA Playoff history.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

For my part I say fiction: Mj (The Magic Man) Jordan Wilt, Stockon, Malone? Don't these players compare up to scoring, I think one of them is better or has that ranking.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> Fiction. Players don't want to come to Philly unless they get paid well.
> 
> Fact or Fiction: Allen Iverson has the third highest scoring average in NBA Playoff history.


Fact.

Maurice Cheeks is the best point guard in Sixers history.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Fact.
> 
> Maurice Cheeks is the best point guard in Sixers history.


Fact.

Jerry Stackhouse is the only player to have averaged more than 19 points per game playing alongside Allen Iverson.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Fact or Fiction: Is the Detroit Piston game (Nov.2) More valuable then the season opener against the Bucks?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> Fact.
> 
> Jerry Stackhouse is the only player to have averaged more than 19 points per game playing alongside Allen Iverson.


Fact.

Billy Cunningham was the best Sixers' sixth man ever.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

No that belongs to Aaron Mckie the heart and fight he showed clearly made Larry Brown reconized as one of the more greater coaches of the league.

Rookies will remain Rookies and not be as good.

You won't find another Allen Iverson again.

Bogut Dwight Emeka, They were busts at there prespective psoitions.

I'll take a bet that like Iggy did, Louis Williams will top this Rookie class with ease.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> No that belongs to Aaron Mckie the heart and fight he showed clearly made Larry Brown reconized as one of the more greater coaches of the league.
> 
> Rookies will remain Rookies and not be as good.
> 
> ...


Fact. There will always be undersized scoring guards, but none with the heart and determination of Allen Iverson.

Allen Iverson will retire a Sixer.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

And he'll have the ring to boot.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

fact, AI will retire a Sixer, and with a ring.

The Sixers are the best franchise with three championships (others being Warriors, Pistons, and Spurs)


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Ficton: The Warriors never had a past, the Pistons and Spurs were never a dynasty just lucky in the 90's and again in this era they had LB but decided that his 'distractions' were more then what was asked for and now screwed themselves up for another 10 years.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Fact or Fiction: Is the Detroit Piston game (Nov.2) More valuable then the season opener against the Bucks?


Fact.

Allen Iverson will continue his stellar play onto next season.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Allen Iverson will continue his stellar play onto next season.


Fact. (Barring injuries...)

Fact or fiction...Chris Webber will average 20ppg next season


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Fact 22.4 ppg and 5.1 apg


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

jpk said:


> Fact. (Barring injuries...)
> 
> Fact or fiction...Chris Webber will average 20ppg next season


Fiction.

Allen Iverson has participated in the NBA Three Point Shooting Contest before.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't believe so for my part that's ficton


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I don't believe so for my part that's ficton


You got to leave another opinion or comment after that.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Best trade in Sixers history was giving cash for Julius Erving.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Fact. 

Fact or Fiction?
When Dr. J. signed with Philly from the ABA, he chose to wear the #6 to symbolize his new $6 million dollar contract.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Fact.

The 00-01 Sixers team was the best defensive team in team history.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Fact.
> 
> The 00-01 Sixers team was the best defensive team in team history.


 Actually no. Statistically maybe but the 82-83 team was a very stifling team on D


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, where's your fact or fiction?

Fact or Fiction? 

Webber will become an All-Star again next year making Billy King look like a genius.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Fiction.

Ron Anderson led the Sixers in FG% his last year with the Sixers.


----------



## iversonfan268 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ron Anderson led the Sixers in FG% his last year with the Sixers.[/QUOTE]

was that a f/f

f/f iverson will average 30ppg and 9apg


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

iversonfan268 said:


> Ron Anderson led the Sixers in FG% his last year with the Sixers.


was that a f/f

f/f iverson will average 30ppg and 9apg[/QUOTE]

Fact.

The Sixers will win the Atlantic Division this coming season.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

fact

ai will play more than 70 games


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

fact:


Philly will trade Cwebb at the trade deadline


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

musiclexer said:


> fact:
> 
> 
> Philly will trade Cwebb at the trade deadline


Fiction.

The Sixers will trade Jamal Mashburn by the trade deadline.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

so hes still on the roster ?

if so then no Mashburn is nice he'll be a good bench player for us

Fact or Fiction:

Iguodala will average more steals then A.I


----------



## iversonfan268 (Sep 24, 2005)

fiction not this year but maybe in his third season

f/fkyle korver might be better comin off the bench


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

No because tipically it takes shooters awhile to get in their rythem

Fact or fiction:

Dalembert will average a double double from now on in his career


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Fact.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

musiclexer said:


> No because tipically it takes shooters awhile to get in their rythem
> 
> Fact or fiction:
> 
> Dalembert will average a double double from now on in his career


FACT.


Fact or fiction?
Mo Cheeks will get to finish out his contract unlike several of his predecessors.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> FACT.
> 
> 
> Fact or fiction?
> Mo Cheeks will get to finish out his contract unlike several of his predecessors.


Fiction.

Iguodala will develop into a perenial all star player.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Fact

Is musiclexer who started this thread able to be found somewhere so i can ask him how his Knicks are doing hahahahha


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Route I-76 said:


> Fact
> 
> Is musiclexer who started this thread able to be found somewhere so i can ask him how his Knicks are doing hahahahha


Fiction. (By the way I started this thread).

Dalembert will come back from his injury and play great right away.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Fiction. (By the way I started this thread).
> 
> Dalembert will come back from his injury and play great right away.


my bad looked at the top of the page and saw him forgot i was on the 4th page lol


----------

